# en taxi ...dee san isidro al callao..nuevas fotos



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

por la av. javier prado




































la gente amable nos saluda







ç










Inclusive aquel niño que con una mirada limpia y humilde nos dicen hola quien eres tu?









el melia









entre la av Sucre y la Marina









ya en la marina... los casinos






















































PLaza San Miguel


















supermercado metro









vamos de compras a tottus un rato


































Seriedad, profecionalismo, una linda sonrisa y unos ojos hermozos para el comprador. Que mas podemos pedir!









sigamos por la Marina rumbo al Callao









..el letrero ...nos da la bienvenida al callao









La av La marina parte callao muyyy bonita..distrito La Perla






















































entrando a la av guardia chalaca...las pistas chalacas muy buenas


















el 1er hospital del callao...San Juan









en pleno centro chalaco..av Saenz Peña

















Al final de la gran avenida Saenz Pena nos encontraremos con el Fuerte Real Felipe. En otro tiempo era este el que resguardaba la soberania del puerto.














































Nuestra siguiente visita es Chucuito. bahia pesquera.


















casitas en chicuito




































La gente de Chucuito nos dice adios!!









Desde Chucuito nos dirijiremos al distrito de Punta!


















Arquitectura de la Punta.

















































































En frente de la Punta se encuentra......El Fronton! centro penintenciario, cerrado anos atraz...fue testigo de una gran matanza entre policias y presos










La isla San Lorenzo....zona Naval









ultima foto y fin del paseo









Fotos de Joselitto..participante de otro foro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen paseo.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy Buenas fotos ! , calles limpias , sin graffiti , verdes , pistas en buen estado !! ,, que bien por Lima y Callao !!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buen recorrido gracias, esta mostro, grax por el paseoooo


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

no entiendo, xq no dejan crecer los árboles de la marina. !!!!!

buenas fotos grcs !!!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

QUe lindas fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!el mejor thread de los ultimos meses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW!! OMAR...TE PASASTE!! Tu thread ta wenazo!!!


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

buena idea esa de los "PASEO-THREADS", bastante original....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por un instante estuve en Lima gracias a tì Omar, vaya thread, mostrazo, de hecho lo mejor que hemos visto acà en bastante tiempo y sobre todo porque la verdad que el foro tiende a ponerse aburrido, las fotos y sobre todo tus comentarios lo hacen un thread interesante.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

MUY BUEN THREAD ! el recorrido em pareció bueno y las zonas mejor aun por ser poco posteadas, felicitaciones a quien tomó las fotos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Precioso el paseito, yo casi lo hago todo hace unos dias, ya q mi familia esta en Pueblo Libre, y yo me estaba quedando en Miraflores incluso lo hize por micro una vez, recontra interesante, con el micro fué un sol cincuenta, y en taxi variaba desde 6 hasta 10 soles. La foto, q queria tomar, esta aqui, la novena foto.. la virgen encima de la Iglesia de Magdalena......casi llore, han tenido q pasar casi cincuenta años para q suceda eso... increible. Creo que es un lindo augurio para mi Lima. Buenazo el thread que has hecho Omar.  Lima se esta poniendo hermoza nuevamente.... hay q seguirlo.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

si son buneas fotos y buen aporte.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Asu que bonito paseo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buenas fotos, definitivamente el tomar fotos a la gente le da un plus extra a tu thread, fotos con vida !!! te felicito !


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Increible! Que lindo ver a mi Callao! Vi las fotos con mi abuela, le fascino.  Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

OMAR24 said:


> Inclusive aquel niño que con una mirada limpia y humilde nos dicen hola quien eres tu?


y...?? El tipo de adelante que nos puede decir con su mirada .!!?? :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

una mirada de......


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas tomas...interesante thread...¿Qué hace ese Chama por la Javier Prado? jajajaja


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios....las fotos son de un amigo forista...no es de este foro


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

*algunas tomas de la molina*

camino a la molina..via expresa de javier prado



























desde lo alto...tomas de la molina


----------

